# Roadster roof care



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

Got my roadster ok Monday and very happy

I assume the roof comes pretreated with a water proofing solution from factory but won't know until the first rain

Does anyone have any recommendation on when it will need treating again? I normally use Renovo but have never owned a cabriolet from new so this is new ground for me

Advice welcome


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes the roof is excellent at keeping rain off as it is - I think the main thing is to get bird muck and any natural debris off it as soon as you can because that may stain if left - a normal jet wash should do it. I've had no problems putting it through a car wash but only done that a couple of times, depends how brave you are! My detailer did add some product to it which really makes the water bead off it, he is available here is you want to ask him for details. Hope this helps.

https://www.facebook.com/Smartshinecardetailing/

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

I used Renovo on my previous cars and out of everything I tried it was the best.......... it was like a waxed bonnet on the car, water just beaded off

I may wait until end of summer next year based on what you said above - and of course I will be keeping muck away at all times


----------



## jumpsuitelvis (Feb 8, 2016)

Have a look at Gtechniq I1 Smart Fabric:

http://gtechniq.com/products/auto/i1-smart-fabric-ab

There's a 'how to apply' video on their site that shows it in action.

I haven't used it myself but the other products of theirs that I have used have all been excellent.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

sherry13 said:


> Yes the roof is excellent at keeping rain off as it is - I think the main thing is to get bird muck and any natural debris off it as soon as you can because that may stain if left - a normal jet wash should do it.


Thought it was not a good idea to use a jet wash on the roof?

Just use the autoglym bird poo wipes and a damp cloth...

Do a search in mk2 knowledge base; seems an annual application of fabsil after a good shampoo and rinse is one of the favoured options. Presume fabric on mk3 is pretty similar to mk2?

I use fabsil and water beads nicely for months.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

+1.

Certainly wouldn't recommend or use jet wash. It can spoil the layers and leave stripes. I have an Audi roof care brush - much like a clothes brush. I give the roof a good brushing and hardly ever use water. Sometimes I hoover it. Agree strongly too about removing bird poo with wipes.

I've owned TT roadsters for the past 7 years and always looked after them that way without any problems using that method. Re reproofing yes you can use various products but I use the Audi 2 aerosol roof kit pack about every 2 years. It's often on offer if you keep a lookout.


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

For bird shit always carry a bottle of water and a spare black micro fibre cloth. Just wet and wipe off. No problems.
Every say 3rd wash brush the roof, then wash with the johnsons baby bath scrubbing slightly. Wash off with a low power hose not jet wash. When dry say twice a year brush in Fabsil.

Always keep wax on the car. Makes wiping of flies and bird shit from paintwork easy.

CARLO


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Neh, my experience is that jet wash has been ok on this TTS, just as it was on my mark2. The danger with fabric roofs is lowering it too soon before fully dry - this will create lines.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok we had a little rain last night and the water on the roof was beaded and just ran off - already treated so I will redo next year


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Good one. That the shame about Roadsters on this country, they see more rain than shine. But I love the look of the mark 3 Roadster. Hope you enjoy it this summer 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

picked it up on Monday, had the roof down everyday so far

Not all bad


----------

